# Hello There!



## Azzy (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello there!

My name is Sarah, but go by Azzy. XD I was pointed to this forum by my buddy Trebor. I'm fairly new to the WW2 history, but love aviation. I am hoping to learn so much more about this fascinating era.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 4, 2009)

woo! welcome, hon! 8D


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome from England.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2009)

hello and welcome from england


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2009)

G'day Sarah welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the family Sarah! Enjoy the ride and the banter!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome, Sarah, hope you'll stay a while..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sarah.
I am new here myself and I have found them to be very friendly. 
Hope we can help you enjoy your time here.

Wheelsup


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome Sarah from Michigan!

Do you build models?

You will learn a bunch on history and aviation here!

Don't be affraid to jump in and ask questions. I am retired military. And in the military we would say the only dumb question is the one you don't ask! 

So type away!

Bill G.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome, hope you learn a bunch and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Maglar (Apr 6, 2009)

G'day Azzy.


----------



## seesul (Apr 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2009)

Welcome Sarah from a half-english kiwi living in Hungary...  

Bill said it right - don't be afraid to put in your 2 cents or ask questions!

Evan


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

With all here Sarah. Greetings from Poland.


----------

